# 18inch boy doll?



## wendygrace (Oct 16, 2003)

My 9 year old son wants a doll that looks just like him? Has anyone found an "American Girl"-esque doll for boys?


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

MY BUDDY! Oh and KID SISTER! My brother had or has a my buddy doll and refuses to part with it. He's 33 and his girlfriend says it gives her the creeps. But my buddy dolls were big in the 80's. I don't know if they make them anymore but you could look.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.shoebuy.com/get-ready-boy-doll/450249/958110?cm_mmc=nextag-_-none-_-none-_-none

Found this one


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

one more

http://www.sew-dolling.com/boys_dept.htm


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

We get the American Girls catalog (great for making paper dolls) and they do carry boy dolls, however they only come in the twin sets and are 15". I'm looking at a set of twin boys right now, though I don't know if you get to choose their skin color for that set.

Good luck!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Carpatina makes some. Not the kind that you can order to look like your child like the American Girl but they look like older boys . Their pricing in more in line with American Girl, I don't know about the quality of them. Here is one.

http://www.amazon.com/Carpatina-Adam-Doll/dp/B001GDW0W6/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1321201375&sr=8-21


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I just went to their website which is better then the amazon link. They have two boy dolls. and they claim to be similar to American Girl. http://www.carpatina.com


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> I just went to their website which is better then the amazon link. They have two boy dolls. and they claim to be similar to American Girl. They lo ok really nice!http://www.carpatina.com


Those are some of the creepiest dolls I have ever seen!!! Seriously, just looking at them once I think I'll have nightmares!


----------



## 4midablemama (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber*
> 
> Those are some of the creepiest dolls I have ever seen!!! Seriously, just looking at them once I think I'll have nightmares!


----------



## 4midablemama (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber*
> 
> Those are some of the creepiest dolls I have ever seen!!! Seriously, just looking at them once I think I'll have nightmares!


----------



## CuteDollClothes (Dec 27, 2011)

Another great place for boys doll clothes is at AdorableDollClothes.com they have boys doll clothes for lots of different dolls including American Girl Bitty Baby dolls.


----------



## wendygrace (Oct 16, 2003)

Just wanted to update as their may be others who might be looking. We got our son a "my sibling" doll and he loves it! It is also a great doll for Autism Awareness as you can choose for it to come with a booklet about Autism, as well as other things such as "going green", "peace", "tennis", and other things. They are really cute. Quality not as great as American Girl but good enough. My rough and tumble boy who throws his into the air and "catches" (sometimes) has kept it looking good. http://mysiblingdolls.com/ The dolls are assembled and packaged by people with disabilities.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetSilver*
> 
> We get the American Girls catalog (great for making paper dolls) and they do carry boy dolls, however they only come in the twin sets and are 15". I'm looking at a set of twin boys right now, though I don't know if you get to choose their skin color for that set.
> 
> Good luck!


You can buy individual American Girls Bitty Ttwins if you go into a retail store. It is slightly more than half the twins price. And yes, you can pick out the doll. http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/static/bittytwins.jsp My guess is you can probably order them from an indiviudal store and have them shipped. You cannot do it by website or phone for no apparent reason.


----------



## crowcaw (Jan 16, 2009)

I know someone who gave an American Girl look-alike doll a haircut and dressed it with the more boy-ish AG clothes.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaethe Kruse makes some boy dolls:

Finn

Tom

they are 16"


----------



## rickihome (Oct 23, 2012)

I would second the MySiblingDolls.com recommendation. Loretta has been making these boy dolls for years and I know she has many return buyers because of her extra effort with customers. The great thing is that the clothing also fits other popular dolls like American Girl.


----------



## FourYoders (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Pottery Barn Kids also carries a boy Gotz doll. He's adorable.


----------

